# Aspire Atlantis V2 replacement tanks.



## LJRanger (26/10/15)

Any vendors have stock?


----------



## Lushen (26/10/15)

if you don't get the actual V2 tank, then you can do what I did: get a replacement v1 tank for the Atlantis. It fits and it all works the same, it just will not have the adjustable airflow on the drip tip.


----------



## LJRanger (26/10/15)

I'm actually only looking for the Pyrex piece but thanks I see Vapemob has stock of the v1's


----------

